# Samsung c24fg73 Freesync mit Nvidia - Wie?



## PCislife (6. Februar 2019)

Halllooo zusammen, 

habe seit heute den Samsung c24fg73 und nachdem ja Free Sync nun auch mit Nvidia Grafikkarten möglich ist, wollte ich wissen wie man das einstellt. Leider konnte mir Google nicht helfen und andere Standard Tutorials wie das auf der PCGH Seite.
Laut Thread hier im Forum läuft Free Sync auf dem Monitor. -> [Sammelthread] User melden Gsync Kompatibel - Monitorliste

Grafikkarte: GTX 1080 damit sollte Free Sync laufen
Treiber Version: 418.81 aktuell
Läuft über Display Port. 

Über die Monitor Einstellungen ist Free Sync ausgegraut. Öffne ich die Nvidia Systemsteuerung und will diesen Schritt ausführen

 "Klicke unter „Anzeige” auf „G-SYNC einrichten”. Im rechten Fenster sollte hier ein Häkchen bei folgenden Einträgen gesetzt sein:

    „Enable G-SYNC, G-SYNC Compatible”
    „Enable settings for the selected display model”"

Gibt es diese Einstellung in meinen Nvidia Settings nicht. Was tun?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Februar 2019)

wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat das Ding ne pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung wenn man Overdrive aktiviert

das kann man nicht zusammen mit Freesync haben

hast du Overdrive im Monitor Menü aktiviert?

bei dem Ding is das glaube ich unter "response time" ... einfach mal auf standard stellen (glaub die anderen beiden sind faster und fastest)


----------



## PCislife (6. Februar 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat das Ding ne pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung wenn man Overdrive aktiviert
> 
> das kann man nicht zusammen mit Freesync haben
> 
> ...



Response time auf Standard und schon konnte ich Free Sync aktivieren. Ist aber ne gute Response Einstellung nicht nötig für Multiplayer Shooter?


----------



## Goldschlappi (6. Februar 2019)

Wichtig ist auch, dass du V-Synch in den Spielen aus machst und im NVIDIA Treiber auf "Global an" bzw. "an" stellst. Nochmal als Hinweis, falls das andere Problem für die gelöst wurde (worauf ich leider auf anhieb keinen Lösungsvorschlag habe). Habe mich auch sehr lange mit der Thematik beschäftigt, bis es vernünftig lief.


----------



## PCislife (6. Februar 2019)

Goldschlappi schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch, dass du V-Synch in den Spielen aus machst und im NVIDIA Treiber auf "Global an" bzw. "an" stellst. Nochmal als Hinweis, falls das andere Problem für die gelöst wurde (worauf ich leider auf anhieb keinen Lösungsvorschlag habe). Habe mich auch sehr lange mit der Thematik beschäftigt, bis es vernünftig lief.



Wie stelle ich den Nvidia Treiber auf "global an"? Vsync habe ich sowieso nie aktiviert.

Edit: Ja, unter Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> 3d Einstellungen verwalten ->globale Einstellungen -> Monitor Technologie: ist Gsync Kompatibilität ausgewählt. Und unter Gsync einrichten ist auch alles eingerichtet wie von PCGH empfohlen.


----------



## Goldschlappi (7. Februar 2019)

PCislife schrieb:


> Wie stelle ich den Nvidia Treiber auf "global an"?



Beim NVIDIA Treiber unter "3D Einstellungen verwalten" und dann die Option " Vertikale Synchronisation". Die Option sollte die vorletzte sein. Diese dann einfach auf "an" bzw. "Global an" stellen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Februar 2019)

Goldschlappi schrieb:


> Beim NVIDIA Treiber unter "3D Einstellungen verwalten" und dann die Option " Vertikale Synchronisation". Die Option sollte die vorletzte sein. Diese dann einfach auf "an" bzw. "Global an" stellen.



Bitte nicht VSync aktivieren! 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...oQo7QBCCUwAA&usg=AOvVaw01pdCaFoNPP1HVZ66p_KpG

Framelimiter auf 143 FPS mit dem RTSS und gut ist!


----------



## fipS09 (7. Februar 2019)

Hier stand scheinbar Unsinn


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Februar 2019)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Bitte nicht VSync aktivieren!
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...oQo7QBCCUwAA&usg=AOvVaw01pdCaFoNPP1HVZ66p_KpG
> 
> Framelimiter auf 143 FPS mit dem RTSS und gut ist!



Das von dir zitierte Video sagt das Gegenteil. Framelimiter UND V-sync an.


----------



## Darkearth27 (7. Februar 2019)

Und wenn man dem ganzen noch etwas mehr Spielraum geben will und die Latenzen runter bekommen möchte, stellt man auf "FastSync" 

Alles schon selbst getestet und wie PCGH_Manu eben schrieb, ist ein Framelimiter (2-3fps unterhalb der maximalen Hz des Monitors) und Vsync mit Nvidia derzeit die beste Variante, bezogen auf niedrige Latenzen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Februar 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Das von dir zitierte Video sagt das Gegenteil. Framelimiter UND V-sync an.



Hätte mich etwas genauer ausdrücken sollen  

Nicht VSync ALLENE aktivieren OHNE Framelimiter


----------

